# Auto Watch Alarms



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our 'new' van [1997 Hymer e-510] has an 'Auto Watch' alarm system fitted, its model number 160LRI/T . . but the previous owner can't find the user instructions & the alarm manufacturers can't supply a copy ! has anyone got any info / operating instructions for this model that they could copy or photostat for me ? [knowing my luck I'll alarm myself out of the van & not be able to get back in without waking the whole area !


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like it's a Thatcham unit: (although the number is slightly different - 160Rli/T)

http://www.suffolkalarms.co.uk/

Thatcham are here: http://www.thatcham.org/

Good lcuk

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Vic

Did you get the alarm installation certificate ? 
If you recall my 'alarming' post I had to forfeit my 10% insurance discount because I had no certificate.. It can however be recertified at an approved agents for about £25

You could try this seller for some info ..

Autowatch Alarm


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yes Jim,

I got the original installation certificate etc but no operating instructions & 'AutoWatch' say they do not have copies of instructions [although I guess they COULD just take instructions out of a new box & photostat them for me but this is the real world. . .
My insurers [MCIA] wanted proof of installation so I've sent them the certificate [after keeping a copy] - worth it for the 'discount'

- With ref to having it re-certified - would they be able to obtain the 5 digit code ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> - With ref to having it re-certified - would they be able to obtain the 5 digit code ?


Hi Vic

I think if I went to have it re-certified they would more than likely find a reason not to and try and sell me a new system, the guy I spoke to hinted that mine might not be up to the latest spec and need re-installing :roll:

I read that as need more money .. so for the moment I'm waiting till I'm 'on the road' and look into it then..

Jim


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

*AutoWatch Alarms*

Well ain't we in a pical... The alarm is straight forward enough the T stands for thatcham I belive the model you have should come with two remotes and two jack plugs do you have all of these? If no then panic who has the other set 

If yes then I will have a look through our data sheets and find the user details you need, operation is simple even easier if its connected to the central locking press the remote unit chirps alarm set and doors lock, repeat to unlock and disarm. Should the remote fail then use the jackplug slip it into the socket the system disarms and the immobiliser is deactivated.

If you want the alarm on while asleep arm it from inside then press the arm button again within 10 seconds to turn off the movement sensor now it will only sound if you open the doors or turn on the ignition.

As for thatcham the easy way to test it is to see if the siren is self powered disconnect the battery does it fire up the answer should be yes... As for the certificate we can arrange this and we only charge £30 and that includes a new bonnet switch as these always corrode up, now if you all read your insurance small print bore bore yawn yawn you will see the certificate has to arranged every year or your insurance is invalid read the bottom of the certificate as well.

Any more question we will be only too pleased to help Thanks Steveutwg


----------

